# Gap between flue pipe and stove collar



## Wood Duck (Feb 3, 2012)

I just noticed that there is a gap between the collor on my stove top and the black steel flue pipe. It isn't a big gap but when I had the fire going strong after a cold start I could see the light of the fire through it. Should this gap be sealed? My stove was professionaly installed and I wasn't home at the time so I didn't ask about this. I doubt I would have thought to ask even if I had been here. The stove works fine but maybe it would draw better if the gap were sealed.

Now that the fire has been burning for 45 minutes I can no longer see any light through the gap. It is hard to tell if there even still is a gap. At the top of the collar the collar and pipe do not completely seal, but the contact between the collar and pipe is a couple of inches deep and I can't tell if they seal farther down along the collar. The gap is too narrow to see into very far. Anyone have a theory why I might not see flame now but I could see it earlier? There is still plenty of flame in the firebox.

I couldn't take a decent picture of the light of the flame as seen through the gap, nor could I take a decent picture of the gap because it is black pipe in a black collor on a black stove. Instead I have posted a picture of the fire. At this point in the burn the top was about 600 degrees and I could see the light of the fire between the collar and the flue pipe. I don't think the picture will help anyone answer my question, but it is a nice fire.


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Feb 3, 2012)

I would seal it! On some other threads folks have had issues with creosote down low they attest to leakey joints. If it is visible take you your time to do it nice. Mine was not so I did not make it real nice but it is effective. So....... i'd seal it....


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 3, 2012)

Furnace cement will solve that issue.


----------



## Pine Knot (Feb 3, 2012)

I had a similar problem with mine, sealed it with stove cement


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 3, 2012)

You can also grab some stove gasket material
& pack it down into the gap. It makes for just 
as tight a seal & you'll avoid the clean up. 2 feet
of whatever you need will cost AT MOST about $2...


----------



## turbocruiser (Feb 3, 2012)

Isn't there supposed to be a "stove-collar to stove-pipe" connector that travels several inches into each component?


----------



## turbocruiser (Feb 7, 2012)

turbocruiser said:
			
		

> Isn't there supposed to be a "stove-collar to stove-pipe" connector that travels several inches into each component?



Let me ask this again; I'm concerned that the OP might be missing a part!


----------



## realstihl (Feb 7, 2012)

turbocruiser said:
			
		

> turbocruiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I THINK he's using single wall pipe. The pipe isn't perfectly round where the pipe is joined. Sometimes there is a small gap between pipe and collar. Just needs some furnace cement or a small peice of rope gasket.


----------



## Wood Duck (Feb 8, 2012)

It is single wall pipe that fits (but doesn't fit very tightly) into the collar on the stove. I'll check the owner's manual to see if I am missing a part.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Feb 8, 2012)

Probably not missing anything. The whole 6" thing is "nominal". Using high quality stove pipe, I have had to crimp the ends for both stoves to fit into the collar. Then needed to seal the crimped area. I used stove cement on the Homestead, but on the Mansfield, just high temp silicone.


----------



## rdust (Feb 8, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Furnace cement will solve that issue.



x2


----------



## oldspark (Feb 8, 2012)

Dakotas Dad said:
			
		

> Probably not missing anything. The whole 6" thing is "nominal". Using high quality stove pipe, I have had to crimp the ends for both stove to fit into the collar. Then needed to seal the crimped area. I used stove cement on the Homestead, but on the Mansfield, just high temp silicone.


 Ive got the 22 gauge stuff and mine has a leak there also, its funny my old stove had leads in the stove pipe and it didnt care but its a bigger deal on these new stoves.


----------



## AJCAMP (Oct 19, 2017)

Are you using a crimped end of stove pipe to insert into the Stove Collar? Are we supposed to be using crimped stove pipe at the Stove Collar?


----------



## bholler (Oct 19, 2017)

AJCAMP said:


> Are you using a crimped end of stove pipe to insert into the Stove Collar? Are we supposed to be using crimped stove pipe at the Stove Collar?


You are supposed to use what ever fits best sometimes that will be a crimp end sometimes not.  I would recommend gasket over furnace cement.  I fond it holds up better.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Oct 19, 2017)

bholler said:


> You are supposed to use what ever fits best sometimes that will be a crimp end sometimes not.  I would recommend gasket over furnace cement.  I fond it holds up better.


Furnace cement just shrank and fell out, when I had this sitiation. Gasket just worked. Fiberglass rope.


----------

